# a dog attacked my chickens.



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

today the neighbours dog managed to get into my garden and get hold of my silkie.
she put up a good fight and escaped (with the aid of my daughter) with the loss of a hell of alot of feathers but no punture wounds.
is there anything i need to look out for over the next few days?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Shock, bruising, damage from internal organ trauma. Might also be just fine.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

she seems happy at the moment, just a bit quiet.


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

Not a nice experience to see it happen, j have had one of mine bitten and quite serious injury,i hope your silky is ok


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Poor wee chookie. Hope she's ok.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cheers both, she seems to have come through it ok at the moment, ill see how she looks in the morning.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Prayers for Rooster Rob's silkie. Hope she makes it no problems. Good luck.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

well she seems fine this morning, a bit jumpy and quite a few feathers missing. but all in all she seems to have come through it fine.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh my Gosh!! I had this happen some years ago. The hen got away only to be caught again, and the third time when I finally caught up to the dog and grabbed it around it's neck. She was released and ran for the woods. Even though she had a deep puncture on her back and two lacerations that were as wide and deep as my first finger she managed to take two hours for my daughter and I to catch. Her name was Flash for a reason.

We doctored her with hydrogen peroxide, neosporin and blue kote spray. She was in good spirits, but skittish and her whole back was stripped of feathers. However she bounced back very well, returned to her role as flock leader without looking back and 7 days later returned to laying eggs.

And then we have her sister, Martha, whos backside was sniffed by my dog when he was a pup and she went into shock and was in a bizarre catatonic state for a week! We fed her and watered her by holding her and opening her beak and she pulled through, but geez, she was just sniffed!!

It all depends on the individual chicken. Good Luck to you, neighbors and their dogs are the greatest threat to backyard flocks. Many dog owners also believe that their lovely doggie could NEVER do such a thing!


----------

